# Painkiller/aspirin risk to baby boys



## MARPSJR (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11711243

Some of us dealing with secondary infertility due to blood clotting issues are told to take baby aspirin daily. The press is now reporting that it can be a risk to those who do manage to successful conceive and are expecting a boy - the risk is cancer and infertility in later life.

This is a real conundrum for anyone in this position, so I would urge you to ask your doctor. It may turn out to be something over nothing but when it takes you so long to get pregnant, an article and news like this is very worrying. You want to know what is the best to do to manage the miscarriage risk and no harm to the baby if it is a boy.

In our case we are taking baby aspirin since conception and are now at week 17 and a half (after 2 miscarriages and primary infertility). Since the most dangerous period according to the article is the window of week 14 to 28, I have immediately emailed my doctor to ask what to do. We have an appt for the next scan/consult next week but I do not want to wait. I know that baby aspirin is a quarter of the regular dose, but it is still a concern. May be doctors should be advising women in some cases to stop the baby aspirin after the first trimester?

Sorry if this worries folk but I do think it may be worth asking your doctor about if you have been told to take baby aspirin to manage a miscarriage risk to be sure the best plan for you is selected.

/links


----------

